

Iphone likely losing in DOD smartphone bid  - doron
http://www.dodbuzz.com/2010/06/14/iphone-likely-loser-for-dod-biz/

======
edge17
_The basic problem with iPhones, according to a Boeing source, is that Apple’s
produt uses proprietary software. Each app would carry a $200 charge, the
Boeing official said, posing what could be a significant costs to the
services._

Umm... someone care to explain this? Is that because the DoD is going to hand
out a $40m contract to build iPhone apps?

~~~
mtinkerhess
Maybe they're referring to ad-hoc distribution, where you can only assign 100
devices to each developer account. They're testing on 200 iPhones and
Androids, possibly more than 100 of which are iPhones, so they would need two
developer accounts at $99 / year each.

But, the developer fee covers as many applications on those devices as you
want, so the $200 / app figure is still unexplained.

